# 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*99 Reasons My NB VR6 Beetle Cup Project Car Lives!! *Lots of Photos**

Don't take the topic personal








On the last few things!








enjoy the show!








[email protected]

































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































You Made IT !
What do you think of that?








Sure I towed it to a few shows...So What!








Shooting for two months and Done


_Modified by BestVwClub at 9:48 PM 5-2-2003_


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

WOW!!! That was a very sad Beetle that turned into a fantastic racecar! I'm impressed! Can you give some stats on that engine? suspension? overall weight of the car when you were done? races you've won? details PLEASE! The photos are great.... ...but I'm glad I've got a T3 connection to see them easily







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

Thanks for posting the WIP pics... great car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Must be pretty difficult to get in and out of tho


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (stuex)*

Great Pics!!! That is the best picture story I have seen in a long time














It's also the first time I have seen the dash support -- I knew it was there and beefy, but haven't seen any real pics until now.


----------



## steadybuggin (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (gt2437)*

sweet ass ride man.....how much did it cost you get that vr6 in there?i'm sure you got the hook up.........oh well,maybe oneday i'll come across an extra 6K that i never knew i had and i'll get the swap too.
and i looooooove asian chicks.


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

Nice work







The only bit I dont like are those additional lights at the front. Looks almost too bolt on. But that is nit picking..
So.. do give us the low down on the tech specs! 
How does it run so far?


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (MeetleBan)*

It's a 99% story,








First photo...8 months old and $3300.00
I have put two years into it and close to ten times that in stuff/outside work/materials.








3.1 hpaS3 280 hp/280tQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
four banger 02J/belled for VR6/Quaifed/geared3.94/corrado internals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
driveshaft S3 shafts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
working on a nos set I like and the fuel cell is no conected yet








As you can see it has been a long time coming, and a little longer to Start up.








I wanted to build something OVER the Top of my Colorado market. But the tuning store ate my last 8 months...I am inbetween store fronts so The little last things are about to get done.
The story needed a little fleshing out to get me in the mood to finish!
Holding back till done was getting to be too much after the bazillion hours into it.
No worries the Catz were just quick adds before a show(glitter as I call it)
A beetle cup kit is on order to finish it off Right for the 03 season































[Modified by BestVwClub, 2:46 AM 3-11-2003]


----------



## Turbo-S (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

GOOD LORD!
I've go you beat though, I replaced my ignition wires and put a bunch of stickers on my car.
OK, you win.
(I really don't have stickers on my car)
NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GOblue (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (Turbo-S)*

OH MY !
You can appreciate the car only after seeing what you started with.
You did what we all wish we could do.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (GOblue)*

It is about time that someone did a serious Beetle Project. Nice job.


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (NBracer8)*

woah!
That's all, just woah!


----------



## 1BadAzzVR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (TTR BUG)*

it is a car to see up close!


[Modified by 1BadAzzVR6, 7:59 AM 3-11-2003]


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

Nice work. Hope to see it one of these days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aquabat911sc (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (Der Meister)*

wow that was a whole bunch of work, and I thouhgt my bolt in cage was a pain. 
Just a couple questions, it doesnt look like you tied the cage to the roof or pillars anyplace, that would have added tons of rigidity, also have you had it teched for SCCA yet because they usualy want to see bars come together at a common junction instead of offset points. were ytou able to weld the tops of the joints, I have seen several guys actualy have to cut their roofes off and then reattach them after welding up the cage. Was the car built mainly for show or do you plan on racing it?
Anyway beautiful and unique beetle, I would love to see it in person.


----------



## droopy1592 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (aquabat911sc)*

I don't think you had enough pictures.

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frankwhite2000 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (droopy1592)*

WOW!!! I am left speechless after that. Awsome job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (frankwhite2000)*

wow props. Thats some love that went into that car.


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (Turbobug)*

It's my Drag Car/ Street Racing Car. Will be street legal and sub-12sec NHRA Setup when finished. Makes a good show car even unfinished








I'm thinking of some DMS rally set up and Beetlecup.com kit as future mods.
Trust me I will drive it 20 min to work everyday soon. Spanking imports as long as my Driver's Lic holds up








Built all the A/C back in for drives and working on some ICE / lighting for Roswell


----------



## cheesewhiz (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

The first few pics of the car being painted, seriously scared me. FLAMING BARBIE PINK?!? I guess the white-balance / color saturation were off though...whew...the actual color looks pretty good, although it's not a personal favorite








Great job...truly impressive work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaivglxvr6 (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (cheesewhiz)*

Wow, amazing car. It woud be cool to have a complete sleeper with no exterior mods. The fog lights, IMO, are ugly. And what is that on the back window? my friend used to have an early 80's mustang with something similar to that.


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (jettaivglxvr6)*

Cup kit ordered with the wing so the ABDfront and the Buggcraft rear window move on. Lights will go inboard somehow and recessed as well.
I'm going for flashy and time consuming labor but street/strip all the same.








Under car lighting? Incar lighting and Stereo is a hard call...All on removable plates maybe
Plan to drive to Roswell/Nebraska/OK/ogden Utah shows then roll down to SEMA in November. But the cars main push will be Drags








The welder was an artisan with a 400$ tig weld tip, more over with the room left to retain the sunroof(SCCA nono) and headligner out it was no problem for the mini tip and Jon Baudner of VW Racecraft in Longmont CO.
Pink panther look was the halogen lights dring the job. That would have been a sad moment.
Borrowing some samco hoses to run coolant for the first time. Wiring and fuel are done. Still working on a intake tube set up for the left lower side. Everything else worked, even the sunroof in the prestrip tests so wish me a speedy finally!


----------



## 1BadAzzVR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

i believe the word u were lookin for was "finale"....








but nonetheless... forget just seeing the car, _siting in it is where the fun is_
o btw, hats off to the tig welder.. incredible job.


----------



## Jalaiby (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (1BadAzzVR6)*















I am in LOVE


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (Jalaiby)*

Wow! good to see one brought back from the dead!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (MGQ)*

so you started out with $3300 investement but what is the $$ figure up to now? (if you don't mind my asking)
...seems like it is still pricey








BUT BEAUTIFUL!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (ceboyd)*

That's the point.







.....It can not be reproduced cause the labor is well over the cost of the parts.







..and the cost of parts?







let's just say More than a new Turbo S Loaded.









Like any one individual could produce the same car at the cost of the parts....? Or has yet? The point is not how you feel about the $$$ value..







..
I do cars as Art projects..







.This time it's a NB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not some Drag Racing turbo MailTruck.








Just enjoy the Show!







Roswell countdown has started


----------



## BoostedBannana (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

Well first i'd like to congradulate you on the project, and glad you felt it was worth it however.
First i'd like to say i'm willing to put a fairly large sum of money that your motor dynos no more then 205whp, = 235crank hp. So please don't get your hopes set on the fact of 280crank hp.
Next not really sure what cost 30g's?? Motor should have been around 5k, Susension 1k, Tranny 1,500, ??
And when you do get it setup for the track gonna need a little more then just a shot, to pull 11's unless your baby is around 2500lbs... 
But no matter what very sweet buildup and glad you like it.


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BoostedBannana)*

Your budget is way off..








Please just go harp on someone else ...







. 
Backhanded compements are just Sad








WHY bother?


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

simple hardcore dedication.


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (avw4me)*

Update for the dedicated
I don't even bother telling my local haters whats up..
Fuel is plumbed100%, coolant is plumbed %100, Battery is plumbed %100
Intake is hacked to working(under bumper front comes later)
I am turning the car over with the Key tonight....If I find the nospark blip It starts...
Just the sound of the motor turning over after soooooooolong Sweet Music








It wont be long now! Maybe I start working on the custom dash soon, plan to shave the factory cluster off and ran full VDO's across the top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Getting there!


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

Bragging how fast a car will be before it is even finish is a bad Idea to me..
Drag times are nothing till it is in PRINT, Good thing I built street car that Looks like a pro drag car, IE no wieght left to remove. Oh boy I left a/c and a dash...
Anyways I get to be done soon! one wire or two away from finishing one bizzlion hours, All free labor.
Update when it's time


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

WOW, awesome effort and I like the girls! YUM YUM.


----------



## mr getta (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

WOW







thats is so amazing!!! car looks sweet!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (mr getta)*

Ya Asian's on Dubs ,, that was a great moment..
We did ImportExpo.net Denver and got them on three of our rides.
www.bestvwclub.com/gallery.htm in the importexpo room
It's getting to be time to post a 25 reasons I'm almost finished..
Busted ass for the last three days to close the damn thing before my time runs out and the show season is here.....


----------



## AWD 18T (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

That is Amazing ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (AWD 18T)*

Wow, It started....Sure like three days of banging my head on the motor....But now it is not going t anymore car shows on a trailer








Tommorow is 02a shifter conversion and run exhaust... then cam break in then test drive.........Sweet Jesus three friggin years later!
Roswell Raceway


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

Over two hours run time down on a brnd new 3.1,







Frigging loud and I pulled the heat shield to get at the shift before the breakin...I though the floor tunnel was going to catch fire when it started smoking....Yikes.







.Me in car big ear covers, large resporator and an air hose to blow off the tunnel, ya no pictures of that!
Biggest lesonthis week? high pressure ps Means High pressure! no more silly tubing cooler, going to a compact styles soon..Had a few blow outs on my hacker temp hose, verry messy POP








Wont be too long to burnouts, All my nieghbors are well aware something is up at my house .......


----------



## PorcelinVr6 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

Amazing project, probably the best nb i've ever seen period. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (PorcelinVr6)*

Thanks, It has been a labor of love with a year out to recover for more








I so want to be done! Todays mission was to shift...not with the o2J stuff but 02a.
Took a while to source the right selector...who knew there were three lenths to plunge? the shortest and last one I found worked, have passat box for the other end (bit easyer to install in NB) So anyluck tommorow I can be 100%02a shiftin on neuspeed shifter. Possible the cat will go bye bye for the room needed(I never said it was bolt on conversion) Heat shield have to be Way modified and no rear 02 will blow a light but I dont care...fix that with a chip that forgets the rear o2 later..
Sure I can thing of ten or more things to do before the test drive but only ten is looking pretty good from here








SOOOoooooonnn for the Burnouts







on 235x40x17x8's


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

simply amazing. 
great to see a project go from hell to badass


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (28)*

Soooo the dream moved down the block and back on it's own power







no leaks , and never over 40mph, but alive and kicking, First time moved on own power since the crash







How exciting! What a build...Soon I get to move on with my other rides for a change and my life for that matter, it has Never taken me this long to pull off a custom(ok this is over the normal job) but with the cup kit on the way the next best the to a BeetleCup Race car is in my hands..Cant wait to go blister some tracks....Damn snow....done for the night


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

Wow How do you say this thing hauls ass?







Now on run hour number 6 and test drive two is over, 235Q3.94on4cylgears race mounts sticks like mother. Some wierd spectical car







I didnt get away with crap tring to sneak the hood. Maybe I should put the hood back on and work on plates, hahaha
Back on the lift for a onceover on the bolts then out for more


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*









ANymore pics of the 63 Galaxie?


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (28)*

No I dont have any more photos of the 63 Galaxie, Thanks for asking I think?


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

40 miles Down , Runs great, Motor is starting to loosen up a bit and Wow not a NB sound. haha less and less to do , now I can think of customizing things like a stereo, radar, custom headlights(man I cant stand these) 
Made it out to a local GTG yesterday and my wife is callingi it the amusment park ride cause the passenger seat is full all the time with somebody new, hahahaha


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

dude, YOU ARE INSANE !!! i love it !! keep us all posted... LOOKING GOOD !!!


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (NEU-BUG)*

266km today, big gas hog that wont run on ethonal91-had to go the 7pt bump on top and now its fine...Mad pull under 4k(top for now), smooth and the sound is the best...
I'm driving all over the place and now onto the highway even! Burns rubber @ 2grand....Sick fast ..first is over on the other side of the light....Never broke 75 mphand varried the driving. Getting confident http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

*Day 975... The car and me had it out from Thursday to today & Today is a Wonderful DAY.

Years later, two and some change...and one mass airflow sensor later...
WhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaWhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
WhAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. WWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHAAAAAA
Ok Sick performance....people start putting on the seat belt after the start.
got two 02's just to clean it up ....$400.00 later and I can now pull 6 grand on smooth pulls...no black smoke....
Burn outs....shall we say 15ft hitting 2nd?? will drag the rear locked for 30 ft at 3 grand(in to shop on concreate) First gear burn outs at will. I will snap a few photos..
I thought it was fast....Now its sick ....less noise and sleeper ass slick.....
My License is starting to worry a lot.......
Still being nice and no super whack open but the roll on is grand and the idle is down to 720 and clean....still running boost in the tank ..Found 100 at the pump @ santa fe and Union...just north on frontage... Full at the time...Do oh!* 


[Modified by BestVwClub, 4:47 AM 4-23-2003]


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

Wow. Amazing stuff. Keep us updated


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (ike bora)*

Time for more pictures!, Update is : Dailed
Dash is back in and everything is done inside, no more engine noise inside, just the Purrrrrr of the motor. (SVt cobras are not faster than me







Got to folow one on a pass and he did not pull away even though the smoke showed he was trying.








Coolant resivior has been changed and mounted, tires rotated and up to 1000miles of drive time...Dropped the seats to lowrider...cleaned up the back end to 100% stock so the sleeper thing is still there for now..cleaning cleaning cleaning finishing finishing finishing
When I get a break will shoot is as it is now
L


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (BestVwClub)*

i can't wait !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (AWD 18T)*

damn those chix are hot..


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 99 Reasons my NB project was bigger than yours DSL Only (andrew1984)*


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

2200 miles, drove 800 on saturday, ps burns third in cali... No comments you guys!!!??


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (BestVwClub)*

is that a 12v vr6? also, what is the new curb weight?


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (andrew1984)*

3.1 ltr 12v, everything....big valves cam chip HPA assembled
going to the drags on Friday night. Then I can weigh it for the first time.
the 17x8's are heavy....


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (BestVwClub)*

http://www.bestvwclub.com/imag...n.mpg
I dont know if embed src works so just the location of the Video
Had to pull all most ALL of the dash to run the lines for the ICE...GGgggrrrrrrr
eclipse3525, JL 500/5 Daimond speakers and Diamond x-overs on the door
Ya Ya Ya it will just be slower but I drive many states just for fun!








Next outing VWEC.org Sunday @ ACC in Denver
Nebraska for tyhe show in early June....Next Drag May 30th...If I get it on the scale sooner will post. The C U in Roswell


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (BestVwClub)*

totally SICK !!! the fun loving tongue hood is working on your car







those fogs.. umm... whatever works for you man !!!
Damn, vrSix NB... what are you running anyway? 1/4 mi ? 100 octane?


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (NEU-BUG)*

Haha they have bumps on the Road there, her we get mice, P dogs, racooons, deer, elk, cows, horses, owls, snakes. Fog, snow, rain, hail, sleet
Fast cars at night are nuts to not cover the road in light...&..Nb lights are a bit lacking.....My goal is to make a H4HID conversoin that removes ALL of the factory light and mounting......
Tell me you have seen the hella kit mounted by the hood??? not many places to work with for lighting....SO refrigerator sized fog and driving till I get some HID's it is.







Driving still works on the switch too. fog on own switch.
Two lights for the space  of one=) 
Removeable Bass....I cant wait....one box could be many speakers and totally removable....Where do I stick the lights....
Are you guys going to Roswell???????????????


----------

